# gauge needle light



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

NE1 know what kind of bulbs they have behind the gauges? i think u can change em to a colored bulb so that the needles and stuff like that change color too. and also what about the 2 bulbs behind the HVAC? one's busted and the other goes off/on. not sure where to get new ones


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

The bulbs behind the gauges are 194 model bulbs. I replaced mine with Polarg B1 Hyperwhites. I forget the model of the bulbs behind the HVAC, but I know nobody has been able to find replacements yet.

- John


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I got replacements for the bulbs behind the HVAC at a regular auto shop
just take one out and take it with you


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

Yeah thats right. I was thinking of the hyperwhites, nobody has found hyperwhites for the HVACs yet.

- John


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

holy says they're 194 behind the gauge, and 174 or maybe also 194 behind the hvac. 173 maybe.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i definitely want bulbs for that back hvac panel. damn thing annoys the hell out of me. if NE1 knows FOR SURE which ones they are it'd be great. my friend at a shop said he didn't have em, they're really small and that i'd have to go to a OEM dealership or something to get em


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

I know for sure the HVAC bulbs are definately NOT 194


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

i found a list of the bulb #'s once and i wrote them down. the bulbs for the gauges is 158/70.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

they're not 194? what about the bulbs for like the blinkers and seat belt and all that? those the same as the gauge needles? i found a buncha crap at autozone but they all look sucky


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

damnit i unsubscribed by accident.


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

194 and 158 are interchangeable. Same type of bulb.

- John


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

according to this thing on ebay, this guy has 194 bulbs, he says they replace 168, 158, and a few others.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah i think you can us them in place of each other. but there is something different between each bulb.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

starforce77 said:


> *The bulbs behind the gauges are 194 model bulbs. I replaced mine with Polarg B1 Hyperwhites. I forget the model of the bulbs behind the HVAC, but I know nobody has been able to find replacements yet.
> 
> - John *


where did you get those from?


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

I got mine off eBay. These are the ones:










Note: the M-4s are the gauge cluster bulbs and the M-16 is a dome light bulb

- John


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I used 194 leds. Bulbs burn out after a while, and start fading in color. Led's are very bright, and last a long time, with out fading.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

do they have ones that actually emit blue light? ive seen the bulbs that are colored blue but show white light...


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

if you want the bulb to look blue when its on youre going to want to get LEDs. PIAA makes 194 LEDs. they have 2 little bulbs on the end of them, they come in blue (both leds are blue) and blue/white (1 blue, 1 white). my friend has the blue/white, they seemed pretty blue, so i imagine the all blue is pretty dark.
they also come in all white, i have those in my crystal headlights and side markers. they kinda have a slight purplish tint which looks cool i say. 

you can only find them on ebay, make sure they are PIAA!!
they guys name is CAPTIN______ something.



hope i could help.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

got some LED's that have a pic saying "we dont tell you its bright, we show u!" (picture has bulb showing blue light), so i assume its good. it'd better be blue damit!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

these are what you what to get!!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

the needle changes color in relation to the color of the bulb right? thats what ive heard, so i got sick of the regular white needles. i dont want to have to get one of thsoe gauge needle kits...yuck


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^that's what i wanna know. so those 194 LEDs can go in the guage cluster??? when i did the cluster swap i pulled out the bulb and noticed they all have a blue film covering them. isn't it weird they still shine white? i was excited, thinking whoever had the cluster b4 me had modded it  but anyways...back to the needle color question.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

ok i just changed my bulbs this weekend when i put my indiglos on....i bought 194R bulbs at walmart for 2.97...so now my needles are a redish orange tint to them but they look way nice...but the only draw back is that if you dont have indiglo gauges to cover the old stock gagdes your whole spedometer and needles will both glow whatever color bulb you put in there...so lets say you have your stock gagdes and put in new bulbs everything is giong to be that color....does that make sence? anyway you are going to need 4 bulbs for the needles to work...at least thats how many it is in the auto...i dont know how many you will need if you have a tach


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i knew, i think it'd be cool to have blue shining through the whole thing. it'd better be bright though!!!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

shit i just hope i have enough bulbs (4). i have a tach too


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

ok guys here you go...check out my car domain page its linked in my sig...you can see the needles and gagdes there


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its 194 bulbs for behind the gauge cluster. I used to have blue ones but they faded from dark blue to a very bright light blue.

I got tired of them so i got reverse indiglos, very happy. 

I changed the bulbs to superwhites so my needles light up white. 

The bulbs behind the HVAC controls are bulb number 74. There are no superwhite or any other aftermarket color in this size. What i did was rewire them and make the holes bigger to accomodate superwhite 194 bulbs. Much brighter than before. Only thing is, please wire them to a relay (switch) then to a battery, not directly to the dimmer as this will cause it to overload and possibly fry. Im not a big electrician expert but just posting some info for those who want a brighter light. 

I will post pics and a how to soon for those interested.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Havent seen you hear in a while.

Im interested in seeing how you changed your HVAC bulbs, because mine are dimming.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i might do that!!! then i could put the blue LEDs in there too. hellll yeah.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

aye, not sure how to do all of that stuff but it'd be awesome to see


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll take pics soon. The wiring of the HVAC bulbs is really messy. I'll have it cleaned up and look decent, that way you can see how its wired up.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

show us show us!!! do you think napa, schucks, walmart, etc. might have the 194 leds??? i'd rather not order them online.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

pep boys has em. they're in the Rice category  but theywork


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ehhh. to the riceshop we go...


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

starforce77 said:


> *I replaced mine with Polarg B1 Hyperwhites.
> 
> - John *



are they actually white even though the bulb is blue? or are they a hyper white color (bluish white)?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> *are they actually white even though the bulb is blue? or are they a hyper white color (bluish white)? *


I think you answered your own question. When comparing the two bulbs, a blue colored bulb is darker and emits the blue light as opposed to the other which is a blue colored bulb but emits a bright white with a slight blue tint.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Is it possible to change the bulbs without removing the entire panel and cluster? J/w cause my panel seems to not want to come off, and i don't want to break it. Any tips on removing it?


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *I think you answered your own question. When comparing the two bulbs, a blue colored bulb is darker and emits the blue light as opposed to the other which is a blue colored bulb but emits a bright white with a slight blue tint. *


not really... i know what the terms mean, but what i wanted to know is if the Polarg b1 hybrids emit white or hyper white light??



> Is it possible to change the bulbs without removing the entire panel and cluster?


the only way to remove the bulbs is by taking them out of the sockets from the back of the cluster.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey glowsentra,
when i first took mine out the trim piece would not budge. there was a little bit of adhesive on it. once you unscrew the two bolts on top of the trim around instrument cluster just pull it. it won't break, i promise. after that the cluster comes out with four(??) more screws and you can then get to the bulbs.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

in follow up to this thread i had gotten the non LED blue colored bulbs at schucks and they were blue and they were bright but a totally different shade of blue than what i wanted to match my sc player. today i bought some XENON LIGHTNING whites 12v 5w 194s. they were "natural colored glass" (blue) so i wasn't sure what they'd be. they put out a bright white light that looks a lot better than stock. they are probably similar to the Polarg hyper whites cuz they both say 12V 5W. not LEDs. now teknokid. show us how you got 194's in your HVAC!!!!


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> if you want the bulb to look blue when its on youre going to want to get LEDs. PIAA makes 194 LEDs. they have 2 little bulbs on the end of them, they come in blue (both leds are blue) and blue/white (1 blue, 1 white). my friend has the blue/white, they seemed pretty blue, so i imagine the all blue is pretty dark.
> they also come in all white, i have those in my crystal headlights and side markers. they kinda have a slight purplish tint which looks cool i say.
> 
> you can only find them on ebay, make sure they are PIAA!!
> ...


 Hey, I'm interested in using LED's for my needles. I just bought some reverse indiglo gauges, but I want to change my bulbs to give my needles new life...let me know if you got any more good info.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

OLD THREAD.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

*wades through the dust*

yah, flip through this thread, im sure there was some info. pick up some LED 194 bulbs from say one of our faithful users on here, LIUSPEED. he sells em.

http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/

they are under products>light bulbs


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why not buy the led needle kit that i have.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> why not buy the led needle kit that i have.


 How much for the kit???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pm me


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^ how hard was it to install that kit


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

IIRC, on ther site, it recommends you have a local shop have it installed.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn thats nice
just wouldnt look right in my POS tho


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Iirc..?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Kalel said:


> Iirc..?


if i recall correctly
c'mon man
you've been around long enough to know that


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Rotflmao


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry for not answering, I forgot about this thread. My reverse indiglos desperately need a hyperwhite bulb to replace the factory ones that are in there. I can barely see my odometer and needles...not to mention my A/C panel. Has anyone replaced them yet???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

u can get bulbs and kits from autoaccessorystore.com


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

Then which of them http://autolumination.com/194.htm I must to buy? Or better will be paint needles?

Thanx


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

I forgot - how many bulbs I need to change for speedo and tachometer?


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Scyzor75 said:


> I forgot - how many bulbs I need to change for speedo and tachometer?


 4 bulbs if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> 4 bulbs if I'm not mistaken


Fine - but what kind of I need to buy from http://autolumination.com/194.htm There a lot of kinds


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

Nobody don't know?


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

bump. one of my bulbs just blew out finally. 

So when you say "trim piece" and to pull, does that mean to pull on the black piece sticking out up top? Does that just pull the top black piece, or an entire circle of trim, if that makes any sense.

Thanks in advance.


----------

